# Rocket Lake nun auch noch in 14nm?



## BigBoymann (3. Dezember 2019)

Hi, hat das schon jemand gehört, im Luxx wird dies berichtet

Spekulationen ueber neue Kerne in alter Fertigung bei Intel - Hardwareluxx

Also wenn da was dran sein sollte, dann glaube ich so langsam wirklich daran, dass Intel ein großes, wenn nicht exorbitantes Problem hat. Wenn die auch in 2021/22 noch keine 10nm im großen Stil bringen, dann wird AMD vermutlich zwei Generationen vorne liegen. Wie man dann den Kampf ernsthaft noch führen will scheint mir ein Rätsel zu sein, selbst wenn Intel dann einen ähnlichen IPC Gewinn verzeichnen kann wie Zen 3, wird AMD mit 7nm+ wohl nochmal 15-20% nur durch den Minishrink auspacken können. Ehrlicherweise sehe ich dann endgültig in allen Bereichen, also auch dem Gamingsektor kein Land mehr für Intel.


----------



## DARPA (3. Dezember 2019)

Ist schon länger bekannt, dass RKL der Backport auf 14nm ist inkl. GEN12 Grafik


----------



## Cross-Flow (3. Dezember 2019)

"Bekannt" ist es schon seit monaten - zumindest als Gerücht. Wäre ja auch nicht schlimm wenn 14nm ++++++++++ gut funktioniert, warum nicht? Die nächsten GENs von Intel sollen zumindest in meheren Verfahren zu fertigen sein. Mobile werden wir dann halt in 7 / 10 nm sehen und im Desktop 14 nm. Wäre Sinnvoll.

Wenn Intel im Desktop Rocket Lake, Tiger Lake oder wie der Quatsch auch heissen mag mit gutem IPC+ bringen kann und dazu 14 nm höhere Taktraten erreicht als der 10 nm Prozess dann freuen sich doch die Desktop User.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Dezember 2019)

Cross-Flow schrieb:


> "Bekannt" ist es schon seit monaten - zumindest als Gerücht. Wäre ja auch nicht schlimm wenn 14nm ++++++++++ gut funktioniert, warum nicht?



Weil du einfach an Grenzen stößt gegenüber der Konkurrenz die du im gleichen Verfahren nicht mehr wettmachen kannst, egal wie gut es funktioniert. 
Wenn du nur 32 statt 96 EUs in die iGPU bauen kannst weil sonst in 14nm der Die einfach viel zu groß bzw. unwirtschaftlich wird kann der Prozess das niemals ausgleichen, selbst wenn man NOCH ein GHz drauflegen könnte.

Das alles geht wie man sieht eine ganze Weile lang gut. 14 nm geprügelt auf 5 GHz, 8 und später wohl 10 Kerne reingebaut, auch noch mehr IPC mit erneuerter Architektur und man kann durchaus ein paar Jahre konkurrenzfähig bleiben. Aber irgendwann ist da das Limit erreicht und (persönliche Einschätzung) Intel ist dort angekommen. Viel mehr als 5 GHz wird nicht mehr gehen in 14nm und mehr als 10, vielleicht noch 12 Kerne gehen auch nicht ohne dass die CPU so groß wird dass man viel zu viel Geld verlangen müsste (die Zeiten sind ebenfalls vorbei wie man am neuen HEDT-Lineup sieht).

Intel MUSS seine 10 oder auch direkt 7nm Prozesse in den Griff kriegen, sonst werden sie mittelfristig keine Chance gegen AMD haben. Das meine ich jetzt nicht marktwirtschaftlich (bis AMD da aufholen könnte müsste Intel 5-10 Jahre lang langsamer sein bei der Marktmacht) sondern rein performance- und effizienzseitig.


----------



## BojackHorseman (3. Dezember 2019)

Wahlweise könnte Intel Rocket Lake auch in Pentium 4D 2020 Netburst Plus umbenennen. So der guten alten Zeiten wegen...


----------



## Cross-Flow (4. Dezember 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Weil du einfach an Grenzen stößt gegenüber der Konkurrenz die du im gleichen Verfahren nicht mehr wettmachen kannst, egal wie gut es funktioniert.
> Wenn du nur 32 statt 96 EUs in die iGPU bauen kannst weil sonst in 14nm der Die einfach viel zu groß bzw. unwirtschaftlich wird kann der Prozess das niemals ausgleichen, selbst wenn man NOCH ein GHz drauflegen könnte.
> 
> Das alles geht wie man sieht eine ganze Weile lang gut. 14 nm geprügelt auf 5 GHz, 8 und später wohl 10 Kerne reingebaut, auch noch mehr IPC mit erneuerter Architektur und man kann durchaus ein paar Jahre konkurrenzfähig bleiben. Aber irgendwann ist da das Limit erreicht und (persönliche Einschätzung) Intel ist dort angekommen. Viel mehr als 5 GHz wird nicht mehr gehen in 14nm und mehr als 10, vielleicht noch 12 Kerne gehen auch nicht ohne dass die CPU so groß wird dass man viel zu viel Geld verlangen müsste (die Zeiten sind ebenfalls vorbei wie man am neuen HEDT-Lineup sieht).
> ...



Die IGPU interessiert Intel jetzt nicht so wirklich, wenn Sie wollten hätten Sie die ja schon 5 x so Groß bringen können. Aber dafür gibt es keinen Markt 

Selbst 2022 kann 14 nm für Intel weiterhin interessant sein, und wird es auch. Wenn der i3, Pentium etc eh eine eigene Maske bekommen, warum soll dann für ein billig Produkt teure 7 / 10 nm Fertig zum Einsatz kommen obwohl ist Blödsinn ist? Was Intel vor hat ist schon ganz richtig, eine mArch welche alle Märkte bedient - gefertigt in dem für den entsprechenden Markt passen Prozess.

Spricht z.B. auch nichts dagegen kleine i3 und i5 in 14nm fürs notebook zu bringen. Ausserdem gab es schon Zeiten in denen Intel das schlechtere Modell hatte, mehr Stromverbrauch und weniger Leistung. Das es bis auf einige Freaks niemanden Interessiert hat brauche ich dir nicht zu sagen. Nur weil du das bessere Produkt hast heist es nicht das du automatisch mehr verkaufst


----------



## BigBoymann (4. Dezember 2019)

Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Spricht z.B. auch nichts dagegen kleine i3 und i5 in 14nm fürs notebook zu bringen. Ausserdem gab es schon Zeiten in denen Intel das schlechtere Modell hatte, mehr Stromverbrauch und weniger Leistung. Das es bis auf einige Freaks niemanden Interessiert hat brauche ich dir nicht zu sagen. Nur weil du das bessere Produkt hast heist es nicht das du automatisch mehr verkaufst



Naja, der Abstand zwischen einer 14nm APU zu einer 7nm APU ist dann aber schon wirklich enorm. Denn AMD hat ohnehin schon massive Leistungsvorteiler bei der GPU und eben dann auch Effizienzvorteile bei der CPU, wenn das dann kombiniert wird hat Intel dem nichts entgegenzusetzen. Gerde im Notebook kommt es ja extremer auf die Effizienz als auf die nackte Leistung an und Intel könnte dann ihren Vorteil, der sehr hohen Taktmöglichkeiten gar nicht ausschöpfen, da Takt = Verbrauch bedeuten würde. Daher würde ich den Abstand sowohl in der CPU als auch in der GPU schon als enorm ansehen, in der CPU wird dieser zumindest wesentlich größer ausfallen als im Desktopbereich, wo Intel in einem gewissen Rahmen einfach die Taktfrequenzen erhöht hat (ich meine der 9900KS liegt bei über 5Ghz und die Effizienz ist unter aller Sau.


----------



## JanJake (5. Dezember 2019)

Bin ich mal gespannt wie Intel dann Zen 3 gegenüber steht. 

Aber schon traurig, vom einstigen größten Chiphersteller, zu einem, der massive Probleme hat. Auftragshersteller TSMC übertrifft aktuell alle anderen. 

Mal sehen wie es da weiter geht.


----------



## scorplord (6. Dezember 2019)

Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Die IGPU interessiert Intel jetzt nicht so wirklich, wenn Sie wollten hätten Sie die ja schon 5 x so Groß bringen können. Aber dafür gibt es keinen Markt



Ähm du hast dir aber schon AMDs APUs angesehen? Oder Leute die nur kleinere PCs haben und mit einer APU zocken? Sei es wegen Geld oder weil es für die Spiele ausreichend ist. Aber gibt genügend Abnehmer für APUs die auch stark genug für Spiele sind.
Und Intels integrierte Grafik ist da eher schlecht als recht für.


----------

